# [solved] update von virtual udev (stable) nutzt unst. udev?

## s|mon

Hallo,

beim regelmässigen update (emerge -avuDN world)  bin ich auf mehrere unmask Aufrufe gestossen:

 *Quote:*   

> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
>  (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> #required by virtual/udev-197-r1, required by dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19, required by sys-block/partitionmanager-1.0.3_p20120804, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)
> ...

 

Nun habe ich einen Blick in das ebuild zu virtual/udev-197-r1 geeworfen und sehe das dies nur sys-fs/udev-197-r8 benötigt

 *Quote:*   

> RDEPEND="|| ( >=sys-fs/udev-197-r8[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?]
> 
> 	kmod? ( >=sys-fs/eudev-1_beta2-r2[modutils,gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,selinux?,static-libs?] )
> 
> 	!kmod? ( >=sys-fs/eudev-1_beta2-r2[gudev?,hwdb?,introspection?,keymap?,selinux?,static-libs?] )
> ...

 

Warum will mir emerge weiss machen das es udev-197-r9 benötigt?

Hier noch emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.2.0_alpha163 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Danke schonmal - hab bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit übersehen, aber welche ...

mfg,

s|monLast edited by s|mon on Tue Feb 26, 2013 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s|mon

Ok - es war wie fast immer ein selbst verursachtes Problem.

Ich hatte aus historischen Gründen (damals noch separate /usr) udev >= 172 in meiner package.mask.

Einmalig bin ich wohl der empfehlund zum halbautomatischen unmask gefolgt und hatte daher schon eine 197-r4 installiert, aber für emerge war die -r8 natürlich masked.

Nach entfernen aus package.mask geht alles wie gewohnt.

Vielleicht hilft es ja jemand anderen.

Grüsse,

s|mon

----------

